# "White trash"



## Cosmas1

Good morning everyone,

I wonder if there is a Greek equivalent to the expression "White trash"? Or something similar?

Thank you.


----------



## artion

There isn't, so let's create it: Λευκό περιθώριο, λευκοί λούμπεν, λευκοί περιθωριακοί.


----------



## shawnee

Λευκοί βρομιάριδες!


----------



## Akritas

I believe that this term requires a lot more attention and research. It is easy of course to offer some suggestions such as the ones being offered by fellow members, however one has to bear in mind all the cultural connotations attached to this term. For instance, in a multicultural (and multicoloured) country sauch as the US, 'white trash' implies a lot more than 'Λευκοί ...' would in Greece. The rendering of cultural terms and references is a major issue in the field of Translation so perhaps Cosmas1 could be so kind as to offer as much information as possible. For example, what type of text is it, does the term refer to a specific gender, what is the situation behind its use and so on.


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you Akrita,

From the Wikipedia entry, “White Trash” is an expression referring to poor white people in the United States, suggesting lower social class and degraded living standards. It is often used by blacks as an attack against whites. Black authors have noted that blacks when taunted by whites as "niggers" taunted back, calling them "white trash” and black parents taught their children that poor whites were "white trash". Today it is also used to refer to materialistic nouveau-riche whites living in McMansions with too many cars…

Maybe it is impossible to find something in Greek but it is fun to speculate.  If we give up the racial component, is there a word for people who are too materialistic in a crass kind of way?

Interesting to speculate in this economy.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Greek Texan

I have only heard the term used "to refer to materialistic nouveau-riche whites living in McMansions with too many cars" by those who are in fact materially rich living in mansions with too many cars , as in snobbery -- as if to say "They don't really belong in our class, who do they think they are?"

I don't think the above is the common meaning.


----------



## shawnee

I agree with GreekTexan. The second part of your definition sounds strange to me also. You might be better off with αριβίστας.


----------



## Akritas

Interesting how different people have different opinions about the meaning of an expression. My understanding of 'white trash' is that of a person with no class (regardless of his/her financial status). In the UK there is the word 'common' which I believe is a great synonym.
Regardless of the definition, I believe that Cosmas1 should specify the CONTEXT of the phrase. Are we merely looking for an equivalent in general? Was it part of a sentence used by a non-white person describing a white person? Did a white person say it to another one? Was it written or said? Is it related with the financial status?


----------

